
Free Feature Flags as a Service for Startups - mimbee
https://releaseflags.com
======
clintonb
Why would I outsource this to you as opposed to rolling my own, or using an
existing open source library?

~~~
mimbee
Hi there! To be honest, you really don’t. But I believe more developers can
benefit from feature flags, but they have a hard time implementing it. I
created this as a side project for my own needs and opened it up for everyone
who wants to use it too!

